# Sold......;)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a pair of peru flower rays 1 male and 1 female.
male is about 10" across the disk.
female is about 8" across disk.
Please try to remember these are juvies and patterns will change as they grow.
$175 each or $300 OBO for the pair.
no low ball offers please.
Need the space in my tank for new fish coming in April......
pick up in Port moody.
Willing to ship at cost.

Male:
































female:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey adrian sorry again I'm not ready for them. 

To anyone looking for rays, Its well worth it going for rays at this size that are fat and healthy. Adrian takes great care of his fish! If only my big tank were ready.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some one out there wants these rays i know it...
let me know what you have to trade or make me an offer....


----------



## fooman (Apr 23, 2010)

Man if i lived there these would be scooped up in a second.


----------



## Adamo (Apr 15, 2011)

wish i had some extra cash looks like a nice future breeding pair


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

reduced for quick sale...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

are these guys a breeding pair


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> are these guys a breeding pair


that was my intentions but they are not sexualy mature yet.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some one wants these 2 beautys I know it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

up up and away....
aro is coming these rays need a new forever home.


----------



## GuN_Sm0k3 (Jan 27, 2012)

bump never seen flower rays sit this long,
maybe some better pictures needed?
ot: what type of aro r u getting? don't they pair up with rays nicely


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

GuN_Sm0k3 said:


> bump never seen flower rays sit this long,
> maybe some better pictures needed?
> ot: what type of aro r u getting? don't they pair up with rays nicely


I am getting a merlion emerald gold tail from dreamfish in singapore.
and i have 3 of these rays and only want to keep one with my aro and pbass.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

added more pics in the hopes some one will like....


----------

